# مشروع مطعم -من تصميمى ما رايكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2006)

مشروع مطعم للسنة الاولى من تصميمى ..... 
المشروع على جزيرة ميامى جعلت دوره السفلى تحت الماء وواحهاته من الزجاج ليكون التصميم الداخلى يرى الماء كما ان السلالم محاطه بزجاج يواجه شاطئ البحر. 
كونوا رحماء بى فانا لازلت مبتداءه


----------



## mohamed aseer (13 مايو 2006)

مش محتاجه نكون رحماء ،اولا تفكيرك جميل جدا ، فكره بسيطه و هايله جدا ، و التصميم يرده عبر عن الفكره البسيطه و نجح فى تحقيقها بتكوين بسيط و قوى ، بس ابعتى بقى البلانات عشان نكمل رأينا ، حقيقى مجهود رائع منك ، و اظهار جميل جدا ، ان شاء الله مستقبلك كويس ، بس حاولى تتفرجى اكتر و اكتر هاتطلعى حاجات اجمل و اجمل ، ربنا يوفقك ، و عايز اشوف القطاع ، عشان اعرف انتى حليتى ازاى الدور اللى تحت الميه ؟


----------



## The Architect (13 مايو 2006)

والله بداية موفقة وجيدة جدا ونصيحتي لك انك تبقي على دا التفكير الجريء لان هذي فرصتك لان مشاريع الدراسة ماحتتنفذ واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 مايو 2006)

مش عارف ليش أول ما شفته حسيته سجن

ههههههههه

لكن الصحيح رسمة جميلة وأنا حبيت أعطي رأيي مع اني مش معماري لكن أحب الأعمال الفنية وصريح في نقدها ووصف شعوري ناحية أي عمل فني

شكرا


----------



## معمارية طموحة (13 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الفكرة حلوة بسيطة وقوية ومريحة 
هذا ما احسسته 
وابعثي المساقط والمقاطع لنحكم اكثر.


الاخراج ضعيف جدا وواضح انك لسه في عندك مشوار في الاخراج ولو اخرجتي مائي بدل الخشبي كان افضل او حتى رصاص 
الكل يحتاج مهارة بس حتكسبيها مع الوقت لكن الخشبي والرصاص يحتاج لمداخلة بين الالوان افضل انك تتعلمي عدة اخراج ومن ثم تختاري واحد يناسبك 
عموما المائي امكانياته اكثر ويعطي احساس اجمل وانا في المساعدة لا اي شئ تحتاجينه لان موضوع الاخراج كبير جدا ويحتاج مساحة اكبر .
ولكن استمري في اسلوبك وقوية واطلعي على اعمال مشاهير العمارة 
لوكوربوزيه وميس فان دروه وفرانك لويد رايت سيفيدونك جدا .
تحياتي


----------



## شريف محمد سعيد (13 مايو 2006)

mashro3 ra2e3 .......we natamana menek el mazed me el maghod l2n maghodik kibeer..........and we want more details about that project


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (14 مايو 2006)

بصراحة فكرة المشروع رائعة جدا
لكن كيف التصميم الداخلي للمطعم وتوزيع الفراغات( الممرات - الجلسات - ........الخ)
كذلك لم يتم مراعاة الجوانب البيئية بشكل عام 

واختي معمارية طموحه ما قصرت تكلمت عن مستوى الاخراج وهو عامل اساسي لأي مشروع لابد ان يكون لديك ملكه اخراج لكن مع الوقت راح تكسبي مهارة الاخراج 

بصراحه مستوى الإخراج عندك ضعيف 

اتمنى لك التوفيق يارب ونشوف لك اعمال حلوه ورائعه باذن الله


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (14 مايو 2006)

هذا العمل جيد ليس من ناحية فكرته فقط ولكن أيضا من مستوى الاخراج ،، اختلف مع الزملاء اللذين عقبوا على ان العمل ضعيف من ناحية الاخراج ،، لكن اذا علمنا انه لطالب سنه اولى عماره ، فإنه يعتبر منظور مخرج بشكل فني خصوصا اذا كان مرسوم باليد ،، لنعتبره لوحه فنيه لمبنى خيالي ، اعتقد انه جيد ،، واستخدام ادوات مختلفه في الاخراج يعتبر ايضا محاولة لطرق ابواب متنوعه للتجربة والمعرفة وزيادة المدارك ،، أحييك على هذا العمل الفني الجميل ،،، أما من الناحية المعمارية فإن الحكم على العمل لا بد ان يكون مرتبطا بالمساقط وبشكل خاص بالقطاعات لمعرفة مدى تطبيق الفكرة التي تحدثت عنها، آمل ان تضعيها هنا ليمكننا الاطلاع عليها.
لك ولعملك التحية والتحية والتقدير ، والى الامام بتوفيق الله.


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

اشكركم كثيرا على اراكم مع اختلافها سواء بالاعجاب او النقد ففى كلا الحالتين يجب على الانسان ان يتعلم من اخطاءه ليكون افضل فى المستقبل
اشكركم مرة اخرى 
وان شاء الله ساضيف البلانات والقطاعات قريبا


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

ها هى الرسومات التفصيلية للمشروع:


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

على فكرة المطعم 8*8 متر مساحة صغيرة لا تكفى الممرات يا هاوى تخطيط 
ما بالنسبة الى المسقط الافقى للدور تحت البحر بسيط جدا وحله ايضا بسيط لم اجد صعوبة فى تصميمه
وها هى بقية الرسومات:


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مايو 2006)

هذه هى اللوحة التى قدمتها للمشروع:
ما رايكم؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed aseer (14 مايو 2006)

الزميله ميرو
بدأت تظهر الأخطاء ، و سأقولها لكى ، لكى تتعلمى منها 

اولا : السلم الدائرى ، ضحكتى علينا و طلعتيه مربع عادى جدا فى الواجهه و المنظور ، مع انك راسمه الحائط اللى بجانبه دائرى فى البلان ، و ده معناه انك تقريبا ماعرفتيش ترسميه فى المناظير، و كان افضل ليكى فى البلانات انك تكملى حوائط المكعب و ماتخليهوش يلف مع السلم ، او تعرفى ترسميه فى المنظور ازاى.
ثانيا ، الناحيه الوظيفيه ، مدخل المطبخ منين ؟ ، و الكوبرى اللى انتى راسماه على النيل ده ، جاى منين و رايح فين ؟ 

خلى بالك من الاسقاط الهندسى ، لانه بيئذى طلبه كتير بدون داعى ، وكمان خلى حلولك منطقيه شويه ، مش معقول هاعمل كوبرى مشاه بين شاطئى نهر النيل ، عشان كافتيريا صغيره كده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ابدأى اتعلمى ، و ابقى قوليلنا اخدتى تقدير ايه ؟
انا مش قصدى اعلق تعليق محبط على مشروعك ، و لكن واضح انك مجتهده و جدا ، بالتالى لازم تعرفى اخطائك و اتعلمى منها ، عشان توصلى لمستوى اعلى و اعلى ، حقيقى جهدك كبير فى المشروع ، و مع شويه تركيز زياده هاتبقى ممتازه باذن الله ، شدى حيلك .


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (15 مايو 2006)

أختي / ميرو 
تم الاطلاع على لوحات المشروع 

بدون تعليييييييييييييييييييييق

ودمتي


----------



## dofeda (15 مايو 2006)

انا برد عليكى دلوقتى وانا لسه بفتح البلانات بس احب اقولك رايى ...انه مشروعك حلو او وحش او اظهار ضعيف او قوى ده كله مهمنيش .
حاجه واحده بس الى همتنى انك شخصيه قويه وجريئه لانك عرضتى علينا المشروع وانت لسه فى سنه واولى يعنى عندك استعداد انك تقراى النقد الحلو والوحش وده هيخلق منك معماريه رائعه ان شاء الله ...اسيبك عشان اشوف البلانات


----------



## dofeda (15 مايو 2006)

انا برد عليكى دلوقتى وانا لسه بفتح البلانات بس احب اقولك رايى ...انه مشروعك حلو او وحش او اظهار ضعيف او قوى ده كله مهمنيش .
حاجه واحده بس الى همتنى انك شخصيه قويه وجريئه لانك عرضتى علينا المشروع وانت لسه فى سنه واولى يعنى عندك استعداد انك تقراى النقد الحلو والوحش وده هيخلق منك معماريه رائعه ان شاء الله ...اسيبك عشان اشوف البلانات


----------



## alaa din (16 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم...
الله يعطيك العافية يا م.ميرو ....
بغض النظر عن الاظهار وعن كيفية الاخراج ،يكفينا ان نرى طالبة بمستوى اول تفكر بهذا الاسلوب ،لانه نادرا ما نلاقي طلبة يخطون مثل هذا الطريق بتصاميمهم،فغالبية الطلبة يهتمون بعملية الاظهار وكيفية اخراج المشروع على حساب الفكرة .....
هناك تعليق صغير حول السلم الدائري ليه ما فكرتي تخلى الخط الدائري للجدار يمشي مع خط الدرج وبعتقد كان من الافضل ان يتم الربط بين الخط المستقيم للجدار مع الخط الدائري بخط خارج من مركز الدائرة....
ما تقلقي مشروعك حلو وحاولي تستمري على نفس هذا الخطى...
بالتوفيق ..
دمتم سالمين.....


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

الحقيقه يا ميرو المعماري بيظهر بمجرد فكره وبعدها التطوير والاخراج وتسلسل من الاعمال المختلفه للوصول الى المشروع الناجح
الحقيقه انا مريت على المشروع وهو من جهة الفكره كويس جدااااااااااااا
انك تعملى المطعم جزء فوق الماء وجزء تحته فكره رائعه بغض النظر عن اخطائك في المساقط الافقيه الا اني وجدت فيكي حب الوصول للاشياء الغريبه او المفتكسه وده يمنحك المزيد من التقدم لكن مع مرور الوقت ياريت تاخدي ولو في الاجازه فرصه انك تحاولي تلوني وتخرجي مشاريعك دي تاني بس بمواد مختلفه صدقيني هتلاقي فرق كبير ومع ذلك هتبدائي تجدي ان في مجموعه من الالوان هتتناسق مع بعضها والوان تانيه ملهاش علاقه ببعضها وعن طريق التجربه والخطا هتبقي مهندسه متميزه باذن الله وشكراااا


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (16 مايو 2006)

عاشت يدك يابطل


----------



## taz architect (16 مايو 2006)

good work....for a beginner.....really good step.....but u need some tools or qualifications that u must be taught....such as architectural presentaion...presenting more details.....etc.

but mainly the main thing u should know in this level to be distinguished in design is the concept......concept is a single word but carry millions of meanings......concept may be philosophical....concept may be in the space that u creat....in......millions of things that u should look for


i'm taz architect,2nd year architecture 
helwan university


----------



## المهندسة زهى (16 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ....
المشروع كمستوى اظهار ...وكذلك مستوى سنة اولى هو ممتاز ..

لي تعليق واحد فقط ...مااحس ان في رابط بين الموقع وبين الشكل ...
:81:


----------



## monaliza (16 مايو 2006)

هاي miro عجبتني فكرة مشروعك قوي وخصوصآ الدور اللي تحت الماء 
وادعو لكي بالتفوق الباهر


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (16 مايو 2006)

والله بجد كويس بس ياريت يعجب على بيومى


----------



## miro1_6 (17 مايو 2006)

هو عجبه فعلا والدليل انى جبت امتياز وشكرا على التعليق


----------



## الصارم البتار (17 مايو 2006)

بصراحة أنا مش فاهم ده مطعم أزاى وأية الفكرة بتاعة أصلا اللى مشمفهومة حاسس أنة علبة كبريت مش أكتر المهم حولى تحسنى شغلكوبصراحة ومتزعليش الأظهار عندك مش كويس خالص ومش عارف أنتى بتقولى جبتى فية أمتياز أزاى دة ميستهلش الصراحة حتى مقبول من الأظهار بتاعة
هى العمارة باظت من أية من الدكاترة اللى بيعطو درجات وخلاص ومتزعليش منى يمكن علشان انا بقالى يامة فى المجال دة حكمت علية بكدة


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

اشكرك بشدة على النقد الحقيقة انا مكنتش ناقصة نقد خالص ...........
انا شكلى حروح ابيع درة على البحر احسن......
على العموم اسم على مسمى.......................................زززززز


----------



## mohamed aseer (18 مايو 2006)

ايه ده ؟ ايه ده ؟ ايه ده ؟
دره ايه اللى تبعيه ؟ عيب عليكى ؟ بقى عشان سمعتى نقد حاد شويه تقومى تسلمى كده ؟

اظنك تعرفى حسن فتحى ، وتعرفى انه من اعظم معمارى مصر ،و تعرفى انهم فى الخارج عملو فصول خاصه فى كتب نظريات العماره تحت عنوان عما ره حسن فتحى .
تعرفى رغم كل ده ان فيه دكاتره فى جامعات بيقولو عليه ، (معمارى الطين) ، و ده تريأه مش تشبيه ، و بالفظ كده واحد من هندسه القاهره قالى ان دكتور عندهم قالوهم سيبوكو بقى من حسن فتحى و عماره الطين ، كفايه بقى طين على دماغنا.
ادى يا ستى راجل معمارى كبير ، و بالنسبه لناس تانيه يمثل راجل عتيق الفكر.
و ده معمارى كبير كمان ، مش طالب لسه فى سنه اولى .

لازم تتقبلى النقد الحاد ، و تتعلمى منه ، حتى لو كان محبط ، و على فكره لو لاقيتى اى عمل من اى نوع و كل الناس بيقولوا عليه ( الله ، جميل اوى ، رائع ، تحفه ) ، و ماسمعتيش ولا كلمه نقد حاده او استياء منه ، اعرفى انه عمل ضعيف ، و لم يحدث اى جديد .
خليكى اقوى شويه ، و تقبلى النقد الحاد و الجيد .

انا قلت تعليقى على المشروع قبل كده ، بس فعلا انتى كويسه ، بس اتعبى شويه كمان هاتوصلى و ركزى .


----------



## روميروالمصرى (18 مايو 2006)

[grade="00bfff 4169e1 0000ff"]مشروعك كويس وعجبنا كلنا فى الكلية ..وربنا يوفقك وان شاء الله ستكونى معمارية كبيرة كما نحن متوقعين لكى ونتمى لكى دوام النجاح.... وردا على اخى (الصرم البتار ) يا اخى الدكتور كان مقيدنا بمكعب مقاساته 9*9*9 متر عشان كده انت بتقول عليه علبة كبريت وكمان على فكرة الدكتور نبهنا اننا ممكن نسلم المشروع من غير اظهار ولكن دا زيادة من عندنا كعامل مساعد على توضيح المشروع وليس كأخراجو اظهار عامل اساسى فى المشروع ومتتسرعش يا اخى فى الحكم على زميلتنا التى هيا فى السنة الاولى وليست فى سنة التخرج ...(احنالسة فى السنة الاولى يا اخى ارجوك متحطمناش فى اول طريقنا ) كفاية علينا ان مشاريعنا واحنا فى سنة اولى احسن من ناس كتير بقالها كذا سنة فى هذا المجال من نواحى كتيرة ( فكرة المشروع وحل الفراغات واستغلالها والبعد عن التشابه والملل فى التصميم لدينا [/grade]


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

بجد مشروعك كويس ومتزعليش من نقد أى حد وتملى المعمارى بيكون كويس من كتر النقد لعملة وأنتى بجد ممكن يكون النقد ده لصالحك فى المستقبل وبعدين لو أنتى هتروحى تبيعى درة على البحر أنا هعمل أية بجد خلى عندك ثقة فى نفسك وقبليها ثقة فى الله أنك هتكونى معمارية متميزة 

[MOVE="right"] 
أخوكى محمود
[/MOVE]


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

اشكركم جدا على هذه التشجيع وهذه الاطراء واتمنى الخير للجميع ان شاء الله....


----------



## dofeda (18 مايو 2006)

ايه ده ...ده انا بقول انى حاسه انك جريئه وقويه جدا ومتخيلتش انك تتاثرى بنقد يخليكى تبيعى الدره ...خليكى قويه وخلى عندك ثقه فى نفسك وعموما الكلام ده المفروض انه يخليكى اقوى..... ربنا يوفقكك ...على فكره الدكتورالى اداكى امتياز ده راجل ذكى جدا وفاهم شغله كويس اوى


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

اشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررك جدا من كل قلبي وانا متعقدش ولا حاجة دى كانت فترة وعدت 
واشكرك مرة اخرى يا صديقتى العزيزة dofeda


----------



## Aymen Elamaglfta (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
احب ان اكون صريح معك ومن اجل ان تتعلم اكتر اقول لك ان تحتاج الى فنى فى عملية الاخراج بقلم الرصاص ممكن تصفح بعض كتب المعمارى كيفية طريقة الاظهار المعمارى
السلام


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا على النصيحة وشكرا لمرورك...


----------



## islamic_voice2010 (18 مايو 2006)

_مبروك على على الامتياز ياميرو وعقبال ماتبقي معماريه كبيره_


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

لكن يا ميرو أنت لم توضحي مكان جامعتك, أعتقد أنك من الإسكندرية


----------



## miro1_6 (19 مايو 2006)

اشكرك يا islamic - voice وعقبالك
RBF:
لا تعليق


----------



## كانافارو (19 مايو 2006)

معترض تماما علي المشروع
فالمشروع انشائيا صعب وليس بالسهل
وظيفيا غير محلول فراغيا
محمد صلاح منصور


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

ردك مبتكر ، عالعموم Ok


----------



## miro1_6 (20 مايو 2006)

لم ندرس امكانية تحقيق الموضوع انشائيا ولكننى ساهتم بهذا فى المشاريع القادمة باذن الله شكرا على النقد


----------



## كانافارو (20 مايو 2006)

يكفي فقط للنزول تحت المياة معادلة الضغط وهذا ليس بالسهل
ويحتاج لزجاج زو سمك خيالي دا علي حسب معلوماتي
ووضع الاساسات في المياة فهي ليست اعمدة عادية بل قيسونات وهي شيء يطول شرحة
فما بالك بتنفيذة
فاري ان المشروع يكاد يستحيل تحقيقة نظرا لارتفاع تكلفتة بدون جدوي
نحن نصمم الواقع وان تخيلتا ..........تخيلنا واقع ايضا 
محمد صلاح منصور


----------



## mohamed aseer (20 مايو 2006)

كانافارو قال:


> يكفي فقط للنزول تحت المياة معادلة الضغط وهذا ليس بالسهل
> ويحتاج لزجاج زو سمك خيالي دا علي حسب معلوماتي
> ووضع الاساسات في المياة فهي ليست اعمدة عادية بل قيسونات وهي شيء يطول شرحة
> فما بالك بتنفيذة
> ...


 
يا استاذى الكريم طلبه اولى عماره بياخدوا مشاريع الهدف منها تعليمى فقط لا غير ، مش تنفيذى ، لايمكن اقول لطالب لسه عارف يعنى ايه عماره صمملى حاجه انفذها كمان نص ساعه.


----------



## miro1_6 (21 مايو 2006)

شكرا كانافارو
ولكن العمق الذى تريد دراسته ما هو الا 3 متر فقط تحت الماء لا معادلة ضغط ولا حاجة لا ادرى بالضبط ما هى الاحتياطات الواجب توافرها فانا لم ادرس مدنى واشكر البشمهندس محمد اسير لتفهمه وضع القسم فى سنته الاولى.... وعلى العموم النقد مفيد لتصليح الاخطاء فى المستقبل .. شكرا


----------



## RBF (21 مايو 2006)

*كانافارو*

ياعم كانافارو عديها،... زميلتنا لسة في سنه أولى ، بعد كده الواحد من نفسه بينظر لهذه الحقائق، نحمد ربنا أن النتيجة طلعت حلوه كده، أنا بصراحة أعرف طلبة- آسف على اللفظ "أغبياء":69: - و لكن المشروع ده بيبين أن الطالبة ييجي منها :13: و بالقوي كمان...
و على فكرة، في السنوات الثانية و الثالثة :15: ، يختار الطالب من مشاريعه التي صممها بنفسه ليدرسها إنشائياً في مادة التصميمات التنفيذية :55: ...


----------



## كانافارو (22 مايو 2006)

لا والله مكنش دة قصدي بالظبط
انا اقصد ان التصميم علي الاقل مايكونش خيالي قوي وبعد كدة نصتضم بالواقع المرير
وبرضة علي قد المشروع ابدا افكر
يعني مش مشروع مطعم او كافيتريا صغيرة اقول انزل 3 متر تحت المياة او اطلع 6 متر وارفع المبني باعمدة
علي فكرة انا مش مدني انا معماري 
ايوة هو الطالب يجي منة مقلتش حاجة بس الاحسن من كدة التوجية زات نفسة يكون في الطريق الصح
فمابالك التوجية دة لو من سنة اولي يبقي انتظر من الطالب دة مشروع تخرج محصلش
مش كدة ولا اية


----------



## كانافارو (22 مايو 2006)

يعني مثلا مع احترامي الشديد للمعماري احمد ميتو الي فعلا ابهرنا بابتكاراتة 
مشروع البنك التجاري الاستسماري الي في عباس العقاد في مصر عندنا هنا
المشروع دة كتلة اكتر من راتئعة وهو بالفعل كسب المسابقة وتكلف المشروع اموال طائلة لدرجة انت الشركة المنفذة اجلت المشروع فترة عقبال مالفلوس تكمل
وبعد كدة لما قالو يبيعو المشروع قريب قوي المشروع اتضح لهم انة مشروع فاشل
لانة عامل universal space كبير والشركة الي هتشتري المكان دة عايزاة يكون اداري 
فلو موظف واحد قاعد شغال يبقي الاضاءة والتكييف كلة شغال عشان خاطرة هو
طبعا الشركة هتخسر اضعاف مبتكسب 
فالمشروع فاشل ولم يباع حتي الان والشركة انهت تعاقدها مع الاستشاري 
فلازم الواحد من اولي عمارة يبص للمستقبل
محمد صلاح منصور


----------



## miro1_6 (22 مايو 2006)

شكرااا ياجماعة ولكن التوجيه الذى تتكلم عنه للاسف غير موجود بالقسم ويحصل عليه فقط طلبة لا يستحقونه 
صدقونى انا اعمل بمجهودى الشخصى دون توجيه من احد فماذا تتوقع ان تحصل على مشروع ممتاز مائة بالمائة ... اعتقد انه مستحيل 
على العموم مازال امامى الكثير لاتعلمه ولن اتعلمه بمجرد المدح فى مشاريعى
ده كفاية انى ( اتروقت ) فى الجولى


----------



## RBF (22 مايو 2006)

الجوري Jury مش مهمته ترويقك ياميرو، بس بقت كده مع التقدم، لكن الأساتذه بيعملو حساب لكل ده ، و بحكم العاده لازم يروقوا اللي داخل ، و بعد كده يعطوه الدرجه التي يستحقها، و ساعات بياخد زياده كمان.
و عقبال التراوبق القادمة:68: .....


----------



## روميروالمصرى (22 مايو 2006)

*اخدنا علقة سخنة فى الجورى*

مش انتى بس اللى اتروقتى :5: دا الدفعة كلها اتروقت بس المهم فى الاخراحنا شغلنا عموما عجب الدكاترة عشان كده الدكتور عطانا شوكولاتة لما خلصنا الجورى معاه ولا انت شكلك ماختديش شيكولاتة ونزلتى علطول من الصالة (الشخشيخة) :68: بس الحمد لله ربنا عدا اليوم دا على خير والكل معظمهم خرج من الجورى مبسوط رغم الضغط :3: الرهيب اللى كان علينا والحمد لله فى الاول والاخر


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 مايو 2006)

اخ كنافارو ، يمكن معاك حق فى جزء كبير جدا من اللى قلته ، بس ارجع و اقولك ان فى سنه اولى بيسيبوا للطالب مجال للتخيل كبييييييير جدا ، و يبدأ يتحول تفكيره من الخيال ده للواقعيه سنه ورا التانيه ، و انا احترم وجهه نظرك فعلا ، لانها صحيحه من وجهه نظرى برده ، بس لازم يكون للمعمارى ناحيه خياليه برده رغم كل شئ .


----------



## miro1_6 (24 مايو 2006)

اشكرك رميرو على التعليق
mohamed aseer:
انت فعلا على حق فقد لاحظت فعلا اهتمام السنوات الاحقة بالانشاات فى مشاريعهم 
وشكرا


----------



## كانافارو (25 مايو 2006)

ميرو
نصيحتي ليك انك متعتمدش علي مجهودك الشخصي بس
لازم تكتسي خبرات الدفعات الي قبلك وتسمع دة راية اية في المشروع ودة راية اية
والدكاترة رايهم اية 
وانت بقي رايك اية انت لو هتدرس في قسم العمارة لمدة خمس سنيين مش كفاية انك تعرف كل حاجة عن العمارة
فحاول تخرج باكبر استفادة من القسم في الخمس سنين دول علي قد ماتقدر
محمد صلاح منصور


----------



## miro1_6 (25 مايو 2006)

شكراااااااا على النصيحة وان شاء الله سوف انفذها وشكرا مرة اجرى لاهتمامك...


----------



## shetos__7 (25 مايو 2006)

ممكن تعلقك على مشروعى وأنا برده فى سنه أولى مشروع بيت على الطراز العربى الأسلامى


----------



## hmada130 (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع و الصور اخى


----------



## المهندسة مي (26 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الهل وبركاته ..*

أخي العزيز .. تصميم جيد .. وانت كما قلت مبتدء .. ولن تتعلم إلا إذا أخطأت .. وقمت بعم لعدة تجارب .. 
وبداية جيدة .. 
أدعو الله أن يوفقك .. واستمر دائما في المحاولة


----------



## miro1_6 (26 مايو 2006)

hmada:
شكرا على التعليق
المهندسة مى مشكوووووووووورة لردك الجمييل والحقيقة انا اعتز جدا بابداء رايك فى مشروعى الذى هو بالفعل لمهندسة مبتداة وشكرا


----------



## karim shaalan (27 مايو 2006)

da mashroo3 kwaies bs momken yekoon akwa men keda be shewaiet sho3'l we kotal 2edafia


----------



## saharhatip (27 مايو 2006)

*[BLINK]الم يكن من الافضل رسم المشروع اما على الاتوكاد او الارشي كاد لتكون الفكرة واضحة للمشروع على كل حال مجهود مشكور عليه وبالتوفيق .[/BLINK]*


----------



## miro1_6 (28 مايو 2006)

كريم 
اشكرك ولكن اضافة كتل كان مرفوض من قبل الدكاترة المشروع كان مقيدا بافكار معينة
saharhatib:
ساحاول باذن الله ان ارسمه بالكومبيوتر لاننى صادفت بعض المشاكل فى البنامج واضطررت لمسحه وشكرا لذوقكو


----------



## دوره (28 مايو 2006)

_[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] 
بداية موفقة لكن نصيحة مع بداية اي مشروع لابد من تحديد المدخل التصميمي له بمعني consept
يعني المطعم المهم فيه عنصر الجذب فلابد ان يكون هناك كتلة مميزة له مع تحقيق الوظيفة الاساسية
وهذه هي المشكلة التصميمية التى لابد من معرفتها اولا حتي تستطيع حلها حلا جيدا 
اري انك شرحت وجهة نظرك بطريقة جيدة فلو انك طبقتها بكتلة جيدة لكان مشروعا ممتاز ولكن تطبيقك لها ينقصه شيء
اسفة على التطويل ويا ريت اكون افدتك
[/GRADE]_


----------



## اريز (28 مايو 2006)

انا البعرفو انو ميامي فيها حركة أكتر الكلام ده ماظاهر في شغلك و لا حتى في الاظهار
لازم تتعلم تستفيد من طبيعة الموقع في شغلك
لكن على العموم بداية كوسة


----------



## miro1_6 (31 مايو 2006)

شكراا دورة على مرورك ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا فان الكتلة حددها الدكاترة وهى مربع مطروح منه اجزاء لو كان الامر بيدى لابدعت فى المشروع
اريز
الجزيرة التى اتحدث عنها هى ميامى بالاسكندرية وهى جزيرة صغيرة الدخول اليها صعب 
على العموم شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كمال القبلي (31 مايو 2006)

انا اظن ان المهندس الطموح يجب ان يخرج من نمطية المكعبات والمربعات والمستطيل 

مطعم علي البحر في رايي يجب ان يكون غير منتظم الشكل وجلساته الخارجية اكثر من حصره داخل بيت من الزجاج .

عموما فكرة اولية قابلة للتعديل والتطوير واظن ان هذا هو هدف المهندسة ميرو الطموحة وناشدة السمو .

لكي تحياتي ميرو​


----------



## saif noor (31 مايو 2006)

الاخراج جيد وسؤالى الوحيد هو لملذا لم تلجأى للعمارة العضوية والاشكال الانسيابية لكى تكون موائمة للبيئة واكثر انسيابية مع البحر وحركة المياه ولكن فى النهاية اتمنى لك المزيد نت التقدم نحو الجودة فى التصميم وليس الجودة فى الاخراج وخاصة فى البداية


----------



## كانافارو (31 مايو 2006)

احب ان اضيف ان :
مسطتيل ويطرح منة اجزاء دة اتجاة في العمارة ولية قوتة
وبرضة اشكال انسيبية اتجاة غيرة خالص ولية قوتة
مش شرط عشان علي البحر يبقي اشكال انسيابية لو اتكلمنا بالمنطق :
هنلاقي ان فعلا عين المنطق انة يعارض الاحساس الموجود فية المشروع ودة لو زي ماقولتو للفت الانتباة و الجذب 
ياجماعة دية اتجاهات 
لو كلنا عملنا اشكال انسيابية هنلاقي في الاخر اي مشروع علي البحر كلها زي بعضها
سيبوا الناس تفكر 
كمل ياخ ميرو الي انت بتعملة مش غلط دة اسلوب ولية قوتة زي بقيت الاساليب
وشكرا
مح صلاح منصور


----------



## miro1_6 (1 يونيو 2006)

يا جماعة والله العظيم انا مش عايزة اعمل مربع ولا حاجة دة شرط مفروض علينا من الدكاترة هم الى قالولنا نعمل مطعم على شكل مكعب ونطرح منه لو كان الموضوع بايدى يمكن كنت غيرت
على العموم اشكركم......


----------



## كانافارو (1 يونيو 2006)

اعترض علي نظام تعلم التصميم بهذة الطريقة
الي صح القول عنها طريقة مهينة
يعني اية دكتور يفرض عليك شكل المبني
بدون تعليق
محمد صلاح منصور


----------



## nivo (13 يونيو 2006)

جميل يا ميرو تسلم ايدك
بس انتي فعلا جريئه انك تنزلي مشروعك
شدي حيلك ولو ركزتي على المشروح كان هيطلع احلى بس انتي مشغوله ربنا يكون في عونك


----------



## سولاف2020 (13 يونيو 2006)

*مجهود عظيم*

بذلت مجهودا رائع ولكن هناك بعض الاخطاء التي سوف تنتهي مع الوقت وبالممارسة واتنبا لكي بمستقبل مبهر وارجو ان تحاولي من تطوير نفسك بالاطلاع دائما


----------



## zeed (13 يونيو 2006)

فكرة المشروع رائعة


----------



## shetos__7 (13 يونيو 2006)

اولا السلام عليكم
ثانيا احب اكلمك بصراحه المشروع محتاج حاجات كتير اوي ويا ريت تقوللي انتي في كليه ايه والدكاتره الكويس بتوع الكليه هما مين 
ويا تري قدرو المشروع ازاي لأني بصراحه موش شايف غير ان الورق كانسون


----------



## روميروالمصرى (13 يونيو 2006)

ربنا معاكى ومعانا السنة الجاية وماتكونش الكوسة هيا هيا فى سنة تانية لأن امثالنا يا ميرو اتظلمنا كتير طوال السنة بسبب المجاملات والواسطة لحبايبنا اللى انتى عارفاهم وتجاههم لنا واهتمامهم بهم فقط ربنا يستر السنة الجاية


----------



## nivo (14 يونيو 2006)

انت فظيع اوي يا عم روميو انا لو اقدر اقلك اسماء كنت قلتلك ان في عدد قليل جدا مش بالواسطه وانا ملقتش حد تعب جامد ومخدش درجه وفي نفس الوقت في ناس فعلا اتظلمت بس انت مكبر الموضوع قوي كان نظام الكون اتقلب واللي بيشتغل مبياخدش حق شغله واللي مبيشتغلوش هم بس اللي بياخدو درجات 
وحد الله كدا وشد حيلك وسدقني كل ما هتتعب كل ما هتلاقي
وبعدين انا معاكو وبتعب ومبنمش والحمد لله بجيب امتياز على طول
شوف نفسك هل انت فعلا بتتعب وبتتظلم ولا انت بس بتبص على اللي واخدين اكتر من حقهم زي ما حصلي في وقت من الاوقات وتعبت جدا 
سيبك منهم واعمل اللي عليك واسمع كلامي


----------



## روميروالمصرى (15 يونيو 2006)

اولا يا نيفو ماسميش روميو ..... ثانيا انا ولا مكبر الموضوع ولا حاجة هوا دا اللى موجود فعلا ودا بشهادة الموعيدين ومجموعة من الدكاترة ولو مش مصدقة اسألى اى حد حضر اخر ندوة اللى كانت معمولة فى قاعة فارسى وانا نزلت فيها وسيبنا مشروعنا انا ومجموعة من زمايلى واتقال فيها كل الكلام ده على فكرة........ ومش معنى كده ولا قصدى انك منهم لأنهم اللى انا قصدى عليهم معروفين وانتى عرفاهم ....واللى مزعلنا مش انا بس دول كل زمايلى اننا كنا نشتغل طول فترة المشروع وطالع عنينا ودول معروفين يجوا فى اخر وقت من ايام المشروع يعنى ولا بيتعبوا زينا والدرجة بتاعتهم بيبقوا عرفنها من قبل مايتصحح المشروع واحنا درجتنا بنبقى عرفنها مبتتغيرش لأن الدكتور احنا مش فى دماغو خصوصا الاولاد وانتى عارفة كده ودا بقى راجع لشخصيته.....المهم......بزمتك دا ميحرقش الدم ؟؟؟؟بزمتك هوا دا حقنا ؟؟؟ احنا صابرين...... (ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا )...........واحنا بجد بنتعب فى شغلنا وربنا معانا والصبر جميل.... والشاطر يضحك فى الاخر


----------



## nivo (15 يونيو 2006)

انا اسفه كنت بغلط في اسمك 
انا مقلتلكش ان مافيش كل دا
بس انت بتعمم الموضوع لدرجة ان بتلغي ان في حد ممكن ياخد درجاته بشغله
وانا كدا مليش واسطه وباخد درجاتي والحمد لله ويمكن بتظلم شويه بس كلامك حسسني ان كل اللي واخد درجات حلوه اما واسطه او بنات وانا برفض الاسلوب دا لان انا كمان طلع عيني طول السنه ومتقدرش انت نفسك تنكر كدا لو كنت شفت شغلي 
وايه حكاية الاولاد دي كلامك دا معناه كبير اوي
اتمنى ان يكون عندك الشجاعه وتعرفني بنفسك زي ما انت عرفتني وشهدت اني مش منهم
وبعدين متحسسنيش ان انا بنكر موضوع الواسطات دال لاني نفسي اتكلمت كتير في الموضوع دا لما لقيت درجاتهم اكتر مني وانا بشتغل اكتر منهم بكتير
بس انا بحس ان التعميم في الموضوع دا بيجي على حسابي وحساب ناس تانيين


----------



## troy_119 (15 يونيو 2006)

ينفع شاليه اكتر منه مطعم (( شكله بيقول كده )) الرساله البصريه من المشروع معدومه


----------



## روميروالمصرى (15 يونيو 2006)

لا يا nivo انا مش بعمم لأنى قولت فيه فعلا ناس بتتعب وتاخد حقها وانتى اكيد واحدة منهم والله اعلم وناس تانية بتتعب ومبتخدش حقها وناس تانية خالص وانتى عارفاها طبعا مبتتعبش وبتاخد اكتر من حقها بكتيييييييييييييييييييييير.........وحكاية انو بيهتم بالبنات دى معروفة من زمان وهوا معروف بيها واحنا لاحظناها وانتو كبنات لاحظتوها معانا كمان وأسألى المندوبة لو مش مصدقة واهى بنت وهيا تقولك ....... واولا واخيرا احنا مش داخلين عركة ياسيتى احنا بنتناقش على وضع العمارة الحالى وايه اللى بيحصل فى الكليات وكمان انتى مش هاتعرفينى على فكرة ولا انا عارفك انا اللى عارفو ان فيه اتنين اسمهم نيفين بس وبتكلم على اساس كده وانا معرفش انتى مين فيهم ؟؟؟ اوكى ( انتى شكلك زهقتى من قعدة البيت شبهنا فبطلعى غلك فى الكتابة ) صح ولا لأ ؟؟؟ وعلى العموم حصل خير احنا مش هانوجع دماغنا فى شئ فات قدامنا سنة تانية هانموت منها شغل وربنا معانا ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سسعيد (16 يونيو 2006)

اداء جيد يستحق الشكر بس لو اكملت جميلك برسمه على الكمبيوتر يكون اضفل


----------



## الاء ربابعه (16 يونيو 2006)

bsra7h awl mrh bshark ....
asfh bs sh'3lk ma 3jbne elfkrh bda2eh kter o ma feha eshe mmyz sorry eno tkon awl msharkh ele slbyh asfh mrh tanyh


----------



## nivo (16 يونيو 2006)

الما قلتلك بجيب درجات كويسه يبقى عرفتني انا انه فيهم اكيد وياريت كنت تعرف نفسك من باب الزماله
بعد الشجاع
وانا اسال المندوبه ليه هي حره في نفسها وارائها وكل واحد حر في ارائه واعتقد ان شغلي معروض طول السنه ومحدش يقدر يقول ان ي باخد الدرجات عشان واسطه او بنت واللي شايف غير كدا يقولي في وشي ويعرف نفسه
وانا مزهقتش ولا حاجه من قاعدة البيت بس بجد انا مدايقه اوي من الموضوع اللي مدايقكم دا واتكلمت فيه كتير بس بزعل اكتر لما بحس ان في نظرة اتهام ان الدرجات اللي باخدها عشان الاسباب اللي بتقولها لاني مش كدا خالص ومعتمده على نفسي ومحدش يقدر ينكر كدا
وانا فعلا واحده من اللي بياخدو درجات يستاعلوها عشان متقلش بس الله اعلم اذ كنت استحقها ولا لا لانك بتقول كدا ن باب التشكيك في احقيتي في درجاتي بس الحمد لله انا مش مستنيه راي حد لان الكل في القسم بيشهد لي ومش نفاق بس دا لان بيبان مين اللي بيتعب ويشتغل ومين اللي بياخد على الجاهز
وثقتي في نفسي الحمد لله مش هتتهز 
وربنا ما يجيب معارك احنا اخوات كلنا وزمايل مفيش حاجه في الدنيا تستاهل

والله اعلم على رايك


----------



## احمد سسعيد (16 يونيو 2006)

لم افهم شي اخ nivo


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

*حصل خيييييييير*

اولا يا نيفو هل انا قلتلك انك منهم هل قلت ان كل اللى جايبين درجة كويسة يبقى وحشين ومن النوعية اللى انا قصدى عليها دى انتى عن نفسك قلتى فيه كده وفيه كده !!!! يا نيفو انتى اتشديتى اوى كده ليه فى ركن من الموضوع الحمد لله السنة انتهت والموضوع دا انتهى وكنا بنناقشوا المشكلة دى على المنتدى وبرجع تانى واقولك الله يخليكى ماتخديش الكلام على نفسك وبلاش الحساسية الزايدة دى اللى بتخليكى تتخيلى ان الكلام ده يبقى عليكى وانى بوجه كل كلامى لكل واحد جاب درجة عالية :29: لا غلط وانما على حبايبنا البعاد وانتى عرفاهم صح خلينا نبص قدامنا ونستفاد:85: من المنتدى لأقصى درجة عشان نفيد نفسينا السنة الجاية والسنين اللى بعدها :63: ولا انتى ايه رأيك ؟؟ كل رد بكتبوا كده بنتخانق عليه :60: :73: بدون اى داعى السنة خلصت واحنا بنحاول نتفادى المشاكل اللى قابلناها قبل كده واهو احنا عايشين عشان نتعلم ويموت المعلم ولا يتعلم وان شاء الله كل واحد فينا يعمل اللى عليه وربنا يقدرنا على بذل المزيد من الجهد والله الموفق وربنا معانا فى المرحلة القادمة :56: ​


----------



## nivo (17 يونيو 2006)

لا مش خناق ولا حاجه والله انا كنت عايزه اثبت حاجه معينه والحمد لله انا كدا ارتحت بس وكنت يا سيدي قلت الكلمتين دول من الاول طالما انت عارف ان دي الحقيقه ودا اللي بقوله من الصبح
والحبه دول هيقعو ان عاجلا او اجلا لانهم ضعاف والكل بيقول ان المستوى الصحيح لهم هيبان في سنه تانيه ان شاء الله وانا كنت بتكلم عن نفسي مش معناه اني كنت والله واخده الكلام على نفسي بس لاني مقدرش اقولك فلان او فلانه اللي يستاهلو الدرجات لان في حبه برده شغلهم كويس اوي واحسن مني وبياخدو درجات حلوه بس مقدرش اقول اسامي هنا السنه الجايه اقولهموملك ان شاء الله
وفعلا حصل خير
احنا زمايل وعادي لما نتناقش في موضوع مهم زي دا كان شاغل القسم طول السنه وكام محور الكلام على طول
سلام


----------



## soon2003 (17 يونيو 2006)

[grade="ff0000 Ff0000 Ff0000 Ff0000 Ff0000"]اعتقد ان الكل يحكم على المشروع مو تفكيرك 
اقصد سواء انتقاد او مدح احنا ننتقد مشروع وليس فكر شخص
بحكم انك اول سنة عمار فاكيد بيكون تاثير قوي لدكتور او المهندسين على مشروعك
انا في رائي الشخصي
اعجبني بدايتك في الكتله انها خطوط مستقيمة
وتفريغها 

ادا كنت تميلي للبساطة والخطوط الصريحة 
اطلعي على اعمال ميس [/grade]


----------



## روميروالمصرى (18 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله ربنا معانا السنة الجاية والفترة الجاية كلها وربنا يوفقنا


----------



## احمد امين قرقب (15 يوليو 2006)

و ضاع المشروع في القماش


----------



## مهندسخانة (20 سبتمبر 2006)

طبعا انت لسه في اول سنة علشان كده بغض النظر عن المشروع ده ولو انه مجهود طيب ..احب ان توجهي مجهودك في الاتجاه الصحيح ..لذلك انصحك بان تطلعي علي مجلات وكتب معمارية ومشاريع كثيرة حتي تكوني مكتبة في ذهنك لكي تطوري وتصميمي من حيث انتهي الاخرون وحسب طبيعة الموقع المقام عليه المشروع وحيث لا تبداي من الصفر .
بالتوفيق.


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

سأقوم بنشر مجموعة تصاميم لفلل من تصميمي عن قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسخانة (20 سبتمبر 2006)

يا ريت لو في مشاريع لمباني عامة يبقي كويس علشان سكيل التصميم يكون اكبر


----------



## مهندسخانة (20 سبتمبر 2006)

عندي تصميم مبني شركة سوف ارسله ويهمني ان اعرف رايكم فيه بس يا ريت يكون نقد بناء حتي استفيد منه وغيري يستفيد ايضا


----------



## فنانة ديكور (7 يناير 2007)

أحس عندك ذووق متوسط بالتوفيق اختي واحس لو صممتيها عن طريق برامج كمبيوتر بالفتوشوب بتطلع اروع وانظف وأوضح
بالتوفيق ننتظر جديدك اختي بس شي رائع صدقيني استمري خاصة انك ترسمين بإتقان


----------



## فرج خليفة فرج (7 يناير 2007)

تخطيطك حلو بس انت ضايف زجاج أكثير للمطعم والمطعم على البحر


----------



## 12379 (7 يناير 2007)

تعاون جميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## only architect (7 يناير 2007)

والله المشروع كبداية امنيح بس انا متاكد انك بعد سنه سنتين رايح انت نفسك تحكي لو اعملته كده احسن ولو ما اعملته كده كان افضل لان المعماري بضل يتعلم لاخر يوم في عمره يعني المشروع مش بيرفيكت بس مرة تانية كبداية ماشي حاله ز بس المشروع مش منظر لازم ترفق الصور للمخطط العام للمنزل حتى نقدر انقم طريقة الحل للوظائف ودايما اتذكر اذا البيت حلو من الخارج وطرقة حله من الداخل ضعيف فالمشروع ما بيسوى ايشي في حلاوته واتذكر دايما ان في العمارة في فلسفتين عامة اما الشكل يتبع الوظيفة او الوظيفة تتبع الشكل وانا انصحك ان تتبع الاولى حتى تتمكن من النجاح


----------



## م. نور الهدى (7 يناير 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

الاخراج ضعيف جدا,ولكن بداية مطمانة


----------



## غدير عثمان (11 يناير 2007)

المشروع بسيط جدا ولكن ليه مش مفكر بالواجهات أكتر خاصة إنه الإطلالة بحرية وفيك تلعب بالكتل وتنحت فيها حتى يكون فيه تداخل مابين المكان والكتلة وممكن يكون المشروع أجمل ، هيك بتحس إنه فيه كتلة متل بيت أو مبنى طابقي غير معلوم الهوية ، على العموم رسمك جميل وفي خطوط فنية بتمننالك التوفيق


----------



## معماري 13 (1 فبراير 2007)

على فكره انا اكتر واحده ممكن تقولك رايها في المشروع ده علشان انا شوفته على اللوحه فعلا ...........انا دفعتك على فكره
مشروعك حلو وكان عاجبني من ساعتها


----------



## نادية (2 فبراير 2007)

:59: .....................


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

بدايه موفقه ان شاء الله


----------



## حسام بركي (5 فبراير 2008)

بداية جيدة تابعي
الشغل


----------



## مهم (5 فبراير 2008)

المشروع جميل وبسيط والبتوقيق انشالله


----------



## عمر غالي (12 أغسطس 2008)

على العموم هو مشروع مقبول.وان شاء الله مع السنين ستكون هناك مشاريع احسن
وفقك الله


----------



## وائل ايراجون (12 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة جميلة وشكلها حلو ... والفكرة بتاعت رؤية المياه من خلال الزجاج فكره جميله انا ان شاء الله بفكر انى استخدمها فى اى مشروع مستقبليا ان شاء الله ....علشان انا لسه اولى عماره وبجد جميله الفكره....


----------



## بيكووو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

للأمام والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## kokitheangle (21 سبتمبر 2008)

miro1_6 قال:


> مشروع مطعم للسنة الاولى من تصميمى .....
> المشروع على جزيرة ميامى جعلت دوره السفلى تحت الماء وواحهاته من الزجاج ليكون التصميم الداخلى يرى الماء كما ان السلالم محاطه بزجاج يواجه شاطئ البحر.
> كونوا رحماء بى فانا لازلت مبتداءه


 goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
:75:


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكووووووووور.......وبداية موفقة يا رب 
جزاك الله خيراااا
اتمنى لك التوفيييق


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراااحة المشروووع كفكرة عااامه ياخذ تقدير جيد

لكن هناك بعض النقد البناء الذي يفيد في صقل الموهبة المعمارية المبدعة عموماً:
انا دققت في لوحة تسليم المشروووع ، فكانت ملخبطة شوية .. يعني كبانوراما مش ولا بد ،، علما ان هيئة المشروع الكلية لها دور في اظهار حلاووة العمل..


هذا ما نقص من نقدكم أخواني ..

وميه ميه ميروووو


----------



## مودى هندى (9 فبراير 2010)

وكأنك خائف من شيىء ما !!!


----------



## engwael2011 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ملك ملك (19 مارس 2011)

بداية موفقة انشاء الله


----------



## amin ali22 (7 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحه مشروع جميل جدا واظهار جميل والفكره حلوه
الرسومات بخطوط واثقه استمري


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------

